# DS #4851: MapleStory DS (Korea)



## Chanser (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6146^^
Note: MapleStory_DS_CRACK_KOR_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

now to find it


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 24, 2010)

never played maplestory before.

will only play this if it is ever released into english


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been searching for like, half an hour!


----------



## Fel (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder if it's a decent RPG or a disappointment again like Ragnarok DS, as people say.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

Wondering if there's AP.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Wondering if there's AP.



yes there is AP


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find it? Are you sure?


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! You found it?!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U cannot pass the naming screen

no$ has no problems

thats with AKAIO


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

As long you have the firmware.bin file you don't have problems with no$gba.

AKAIO has no problems with a premade save from no$gba. Nevermind got more problems after that.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

Ugh. Google isn't giving me much.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, nice I can read and understand Korean. ;D


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Aww, nice I can read and understand Korean. ;D


Lucky You. TT^TT


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Still nothing... I want to give up! T-T


----------



## lolzed (Apr 24, 2010)

found it,but speeds are like 8kb/s LOL so just wait maybe after 2 hours or something


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

I found it! Wow, it was actually in an obvious place. Hm.


----------



## Langin (Apr 24, 2010)

Ive found it in 2 minutes! XD but I dunno if it is a good rpg I just have bought Pkmn heart golD


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I found it! Wow, it was actually in an* obvious place*. Hm.


thanks i got it


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

everyone finding it ok now


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tekkin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was there a subliminal message in that?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe obvious to him?

Oh well got it before most of you anyways.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right when you said obvious, i knew where to go


----------



## Spikey (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tekkin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obviously on the internet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (otherwise this thread wouldn't be here)


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

@Rockstar

Aaaalllllriiiight then.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

what happened


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now dont spoil the search for everybody


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Elix you monster!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

o.O, elixir has unlocked a new skill


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Elix you monster!



what happened
i am maple n00b
how can it become so huge


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Grrr.. I hate AP. Are there any other classes you can pick from at the beginning?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Just warrior and thief at the beginning. You probably unlock others later. So far only no$gba really runs it.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 24, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Just warrior and thief at the beginning. You probably unlock others later. So far only no$gba really runs it.


how come im running it on desmume then??lol no$ didnt work for me


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

damn it
his back is itchy

boxshot!!! help!!!
how can i reverse this effect


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't use desmume. Yes no$gba does work my damn pics show proof same for mrfatso's and elixir's!

@elixir You should refrain from walking you will make him grow legs on his back.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

i don't have DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i rely on no$
is that the reason why my character is bigger?
is that some sort of AP?

boxshot.. !! HELP  !!!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i don't have DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the ap means he wants sleep elix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turn it off!


----------



## markvn (Apr 24, 2010)

Doesn't work for me on no$
Can someone upload a save please?


----------



## lolzed (Apr 24, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me on no$
> Can someone upload a save please?


read first few posts,or use DeSmuMe


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 24, 2010)

The game doesn't look back (so far I can play)
If I make a character (only thief - warrior (not even girl))
I go back to tittle screen and I need to do new game so
anly title screen works  just like pokemon Ranger 3

EDIT: wait a sec      same AP as Pokemon Ranger 3 ????


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

I found someone!



Spoiler


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

cool!!!!
this game is fun...
going to play a little more


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

i hope i won't get ban for posting nude pictures on this board

boxshot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the AP is serious 


Spoiler











EDIT: please merge my post.. sorry


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i hope i won't get ban for posting nude pictures on this board
> 
> boxshot
> 
> ...








Serious AP is serious.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 24, 2010)

What are the best settings for NO$GBA ?? I use version 2.6a


----------



## ericling (Apr 24, 2010)

Only Desume can run it? No$GBA cant work. Not sure on other emulators and flash cart.


----------



## markvn (Apr 24, 2010)

YES! Got it working on my EZ Flash Vi!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Only Desume can run it? No$GBA cant work. Not sure on other emulators and flash cart.


*sigh* no$gba does work. Where do you think our screenshots come from? Get the firmware.bin and some other files. (Can't provide as they are illegal)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cant I make my save on No$GBA then play on my Ak?


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 24, 2010)

haha I am playing it on my DS   acekard   just use sav converter

EDIT: -_- rondom freezing


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

Sup, Box


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cant I make my save on No$GBA then play on my Ak?


It will crash I already tested it on the first page. Go read why don'tcha.

@mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I'm an idiot.


----------



## ericling (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh. I think I need to wait AKAIO to update.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

did you convert your .sav ?


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 24, 2010)

will test on r4 and ezflash V shortly


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can tell you right now that it does not work on r4 with Wood firmware.


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 24, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I can tell you right now that it does not work on r4 with Wood firmware.


kool


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wood = loop when creating character and deletes save at start up

*Posts merged*

sorry double post


----------



## gerben838665 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have acekard with AKAIO newest firmware
i make my sav with no$gba and converte it but i get freeze much times


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2010)

what is this game about?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Worship the mushroom!


Spoiler


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

yup, it's the same thing in acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you will looped back from the name screen.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Go Go RC3 xD


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 24, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I can tell you right now that it does not work on r4 with Wood firmware.



Noooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guess I'll need to wait, ah well.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol this is messed (I couldn't help giving it a shot at least once xD), you get flash jump as a nub. Everything about this game is peculiar compared to regular Maplestory =D, its kind of amusing.

-edit-
lol I think I just hit a strange glitch. While in Kerning (I guess its still Kerning?), I did a flash jump while climbing to a higher point and my character teleported to the top of the map and slid over to the far left and then somehow ended at the bottom left corner of the map (note I can't see my character, but that's what is shown on the map xD)


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 24, 2010)

Will there be a US or UK version?


----------



## Majroa (Apr 24, 2010)

Three years has passed, but finally I am able to play this


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

chapter 3 boss fight(?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




click if you dare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

The cat boy doesn't care if he can't read it! I am playing this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any word if it works on Supercard EOS? Or am I going to have to test it out?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Go Go RC3 xD



You probably won't see RC3 until more game fixes are needed. Although with a crop of semi-anticipated games in May, it probably won't be too long.


----------



## powerking56 (Apr 24, 2010)

I got the game but now im have questions does the game feature wifi and whats up with the little Wii on the top right corner of the boxart.... does this mean you export stuff from the wii or ds?????


----------



## Louisvanharten (Apr 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Will there be a US or UK version?
> no, there (probably) won't. This game was purely meant for the Korean market.
> 
> I hope there'll be a fan-translation, even if it's just a slightly improved google translate one. I would love to make one, but I'd have no idea how
> ...


Enlarge the image. It's not a wii, it's an A (for All ages)


----------



## Bently (Apr 24, 2010)

Louisvanharten said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There might be... someone posted a comment on one of the rom sites posting this interview from Cubed3 (korea edition). Try google translating
the site (althought there is a lot of broken english), they apparently say they are discussing an Western Localization.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 24, 2010)

Been waiting for this for a while. I was hoping current AKAIO loaders could play it, but that's not the case here according to some other members. I'm sure Normmatt will update the loaders soon, unless he's an MS hater. 

Elixirdream could prolly make some awesome cheats for this game, that'd be so much fun... 

Downloading now hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Apr 24, 2010)

FIX FOR AKAIO:
1: Convert your DSV to Sav (you must have an acc. on DesMuMe!)
2: Run it on Akaio with all things (DPlay fix, cheats, blablabla) disabled.
Happy mapling!
Link to conv. http://projectpokemon.org/forums/showthrea...ed-7-24-2009%5D
EDIT: Out. Save must be 512KB


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Elixirdream could prolly make some awesome cheats for this game, that'd be so much fun...


From what I've seen in other threads, he's already been messing with it and posting screenshots.


----------



## knl (Apr 24, 2010)

uh, how come the thieves are using two daggers? i thought they weren't going to include dual bladers in this game, nevermind the fact that the offhand blades look different than the daggers lol


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm...and here I thought this game was a myth. Ah well, I don't know why anyone really cares if there's AP or not. Unless you read Korean, you probably wouldn't get far anyway, right? I mean it still is something of an RPG.


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 24, 2010)

not working on EOS?


----------



## OrionTempest (Apr 24, 2010)

I can confirm that it just loops back to the title screen on Cyclo Evo 1.58.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> not working on EOS?


Just tested it, everytime you put in your name it just shows a new game no matter what


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 24, 2010)

meh i tested with a save which had a save with a warrior created and converted but when i went into the portal i got a wsod


----------



## Marlonguppy (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe should my fix also work for EOS?
I will test it.
(Yeah i have an supercard, acekard, iplayer lol.)


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 24, 2010)

Doesn't work on latest AKAIO.  Doesn't work on latest Sakura.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> FIX FOR AKAIO:
> 1: Convert your DSV to Sav (you must have an acc. on DesMuMe!)
> 2: Run it on Akaio with all things (DPlay fix, cheats, blablabla) disabled.
> Happy mapling!
> ...


Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2010)

Confirmed not working on CycloDS vB.0. Usual problem, loops back to the start screen after you sign your name.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Confirmed not working on CycloDS vB.0. Usual problem, loops back to the start screen after you sign your name.


I think you convert teh save file after making your character and stuff on the emulator


----------



## markvn (Apr 24, 2010)

But well, is there maybe someone who wants to translate it?
I would realy like to play it in English...
And I don't say someone has to do it, it was just a question


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

At that method, well, boxshot tried saving on no$ and converting it for his acekard but it didnt work. After he got passed the name changing screen, he encountered some random freeze, i think it was mentioned in his post.. 



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> meh i tested with a save which had a save with a warrior created and converted but when i went into the portal i got a wsod



pika... play on no$


----------



## thtl1999 (Apr 24, 2010)

i don't have the 'bigger' problem
i tested on my m3 real, didn't work
convert my no$ sav to m3, it work at the selecting charac...
but it has freeze problem. i used rudolph patch, it didn't work
i think actors, dialogs are so simple...it's like
A:wow there is a boss
-killed the boss
A:that was easy
B:oh you defeated the boss?
A:yes piece of cake
B:that's not the last. you have learn 'how to use your skill'
A:what?
may be 7~10 will like this

press start to get money
94000130 FFF70000 
0226C2A0 3B9ACA00 
0226C5EC 3B9ACA00 
D2000000 00000000 
from http://www.acple.com/


----------



## chrissmith9c (Apr 24, 2010)

Well just to report that arm 7 fix does not work with ackeard 2.1 akaio 1.6 rc2
It goes to black screen
the doner was  diddy kong racing ds us copy


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 24, 2010)

got a link to teh rudolph patch?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> got a link to teh rudolph patch?



i want to know too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt work


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it exists?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

i know there is patch somewhere
but not in the position to say where :"{


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

The Rudolph patcher is a "universal patcher" that will patch every known game with AP, but it has to be updated before it will work with something new.  Usually a certain somebody posts in the actual release thread when it's been updated to work with that game.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The Rudolph patcher is a "universal patcher" that will patch every known game with AP, but it has to be updated before it will work with something new.  Usually a certain somebody posts in the actual release thread when it's been updated to work with that game.



i kind of know that.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

the patch was out like 6-8 hours ago
even before the game was pre
hmmm... go to china


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the patch was out like 6-8 hours ago
> even before the game was pre
> hmmm... go to china


It was a rudolph patch?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the patch was out like 6-8 hours ago
> even before the game was pre
> hmmm... go to china


Give it to us then.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the patch was out like 6-8 hours ago
> even before the game was pre
> hmmm... go to china



come on elixer... share please?


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank for the tip Rocky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it seems to have worked for the moment.
I'll update you if it stops working.


----------



## markvn (Apr 24, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I already told that that works for EZ Flash Vi and CycloDS...


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> Eh, I already told that that works for EZ Flash Vi and CycloDS...


Ok then, thank _you_ markvn.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> markvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it work still?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sucks it's not in English.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 24, 2010)

So it is a shit game or what? Sure I can download it and try for myself but I don't like wasting time even if it is only a little.


----------



## DoodleMaestro (Apr 24, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> So it is a shit game or what? Sure I can download it and try for myself but I don't like wasting time even if it is only a little.


It is the best game.
When I play it, I forget all other games.
My whole life has lead up to this game.
After this game, there will be nothing left for me.
No but seriously, just give it a spin.
I like it so far, but you might not.


----------



## markvn (Apr 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it makes the game start, but in some situations, it freezes, it doesn't matter what you do...


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true, early into the thief story it freezes after using a portal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also when I try to pause.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.multiupload.com/K5L3GVSZ3F


----------



## chrissmith9c (Apr 24, 2010)

THANKS ELIXER


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> THANKS ELIXER



thanks kenlixir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am not sure it works on all flash cart or not?

this patch is made based on our extinfo.dat we only tested it on DSTT...
after creating a character we are able to get into the game (using our extinfo.dat)
might not work on all flash cart (some clone r4)


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> http://www.multiupload.com/K5L3GVSZ3F



kick ass!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works on akaio rc2


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

thats a GREAT news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SPREAD it then....


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 24, 2010)

Going to try it on Wood,
Without the patch, when does it freez on Wood?


----------



## Genowing (Apr 24, 2010)

Got past the Nameing page, but it still crashes with the patch on my M3 V4.8


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Going to try it on Wood,
> Without the patch, when does it freez on Wood?



the naming screen






damn ... my game is still acting weird

giant character...
itchy character
nude girl...
and now... falling through walls/obstacles


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

yay i got past the naming screen


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Apr 24, 2010)

So Far I Like It....
Im Playing it on AKAIO RC2 
with that patch that just came out
ive always wanted to play MapleStory 
and now i can.....just waiting for the English
translation


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

okay, now i can confirm it passes the second warp.

before it froze.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yay i got past the naming screen



but my character is falling thorugh stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL

you want the codes and they are in my blog
you need to google translate them
those stats code should get you guys going easily


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kay thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my character is falling though.... though falling through stuff is freaking hilarious XD


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm doing the Thief story, am a bit outside Kerning, and the game didn't freeze, I think it works.

EDIT: Beat the first boss, no freeze either.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

seems like is working well for you guys 
so i am off to sleep

nights


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> seems like is working well for you guys
> so i am off to sleep
> 
> nights



Night, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the link to the patch.


----------



## haflore (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> seems like is working well for you guys
> so i am off to sleep
> 
> nights


Thank you!! All seems well on the Cyclo front. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





G'night!!


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I think I can confirm it works on Wood. (If you patch it.)

Pretty fun game by the way. An English translation or an English localization woud be great!


----------



## Inunah (Apr 24, 2010)

Is this game any more fun?

The regular Maplestory had horrible graphics, horrible gameplay, and horrible music.

Did they fix that?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Is this game any more fun?
> 
> The regular Maplestory had horrible graphics, horrible gameplay, and horrible music.
> 
> Did they fix that?



if you think that horribly of maplestory (not that im much of a fan myself....)
then this isn't for you.


----------



## Inunah (Apr 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with that.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> http://www.multiupload.com/K5L3GVSZ3F


do i use the bak file?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

Darkrai348 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no. the .nds


----------



## NaYa (Apr 24, 2010)

I just read that cubed3 interview.

Boo, an MMO port without multiplayer function! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 4 single play characters total and each character has separate storyline.

But! Apparently there are coupons that you can collect which you can redeem on the PC game to get items. I believe this only works in Korean servers right now, but if the other language versions come out, they want to carry the coupon functionality over as well.

Speaking of which, they are discussing with Nintendo about English and other language localization, but nothing has been confirmed yet.
No plans on a Wii game whatsoever.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Apr 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Darkrai348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh...thx


----------



## ninchya (Apr 24, 2010)

*Quick Note* Does not work on M3 so far, Sakura, R4 rts, touchpod.


----------



## xshoyz (Apr 24, 2010)

Working on R4 Wood v1.05, character creation and all.

They also left in Shumi's 1 pixel panties. They're just light-green now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

very strange but my computer is detecting a trojan in the patch

defiantly a false positive me thinks as patches i have made come up with it too

dam falsies


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> very strange but my computer is detecting a trojan in the patch



no trojan here for me. must be your anti-virus program acting up.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 24, 2010)

(My first completely pointless reply in almost a year YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## gigcees (Apr 24, 2010)

Super Awesome i used to play it on the computer ( i still do lvl 45 dexless NW ).
it does work on wood r4 1.04


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 24, 2010)

holy shit, i thought this was cancelled like, years ago.

i no r krean so i no speak korean, this is problems? (is it obvious what the menu buttons, etc are?)

my normal source is seemingly down atm ='(


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 24, 2010)

I go to a band competition, I come back with our band getting a "Superior" status (highest you can get) and I find an MS DS patch, thanks Elixirdream. Now I just need an English translation.


----------



## megawalk (Apr 24, 2010)

wow i have trouble finding it because the sites i use to download games won't open.....i am cursed.....


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 24, 2010)

Some people are wondering why Theives have 2 daggers and what the story is about. The game is based on the manga, which explains why the characters looks like that, and the weapons that they use.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the patch Elixir! (:
I will definitely try this out!

*Posts merged*



			
				megawalk said:
			
		

> wow i have trouble finding it because the sites i use to download games won't open.....i am cursed.....


Same. But, I just used Google and it found onee!


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Some people are wondering why Theives have 2 daggers and what the story is about. The game is based on the manga, which explains why the characters looks like that, and the weapons that they use.


yeah it's just too bad they don't add some of the gameplay elements from Maplestory DS to the PC version like actually being able to block.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Some people are wondering why Theives have 2 daggers and what the story is about. The game is based on the manga, which explains why the characters looks like that, and the weapons that they use.


Got any idea where to go then after you meet maya.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> (My first completely pointless reply in almost a year YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!



isn't it always being the case as being random and pointless

*hides*


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys, for the patch do I check the box in the corner?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Hey guys, for the patch do I check the box in the corner?



no.. its not necessary


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just makes a backup right?


----------



## stonegolem (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for posting that Patch.
I will kill some time while waiting my purchased cartridge.
It would be a pain to wait my cartridge for 1+ week or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while the game is already out.

And, *elixirdream*, I hope you can fix your in game issues. You are the guy who posted the patch in here and it seems it's not working for you. I have no capability in programming wise so, I can't help you but I can verify that my game worked with AceKard2i (AKAIO 1.6 rc2) on Dsi.

Thank you


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 24, 2010)

wellz i just patched it i think ( i clicked ?? after entering the location of the file and it said ??:?? 0 ms or something...)

now to try on my really old m3 sakura i havent updated in ages =\

update: it freezes while loading the doko thing for the thief, trying to upgrade mah firmwarez nao


----------



## Dwight (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll just wait for the US version to drop.


----------



## megawalk (Apr 24, 2010)

Note To People*
The Internet gave us a maplestory ds rickroll....if you find it you get as result Hannah Montana *No Joke*
so be careful where you search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also i found my answer on google...the result was, hey! we got spanish


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 24, 2010)

stonegolem,

my appologies... i was just messing with some of the users here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				themuddaload said:
			
		

> wellz i just patched it i think ( i clicked ?? after entering the location of the file and it said ??:?? 0 ms or something...)
> 
> now to try on my really old m3 sakura i havent updated in ages =\




the patch doesn't work for m3 users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




megawalk,
i know there is another rickroll which is fuurai no shiren4


----------



## gimmeaipod (Apr 24, 2010)

is there a way to allocate stat points to str, dex, int, and luk?  when you level the points are already assigned.


----------



## kaizer3000 (Apr 24, 2010)

i dun think the patch does anything to my game...

first i get the " ??! ???:0 ms" message

then it doesnt change my game's file size at all, and when put it into my cart, i get the yeti warning message and stuck there.... T_T

oh yea, im using R4 III


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 24, 2010)

kaizer3000 said:
			
		

> i dun think the patch does anything to my game...
> 
> first i get the " ??! ???:0 ms" message
> 
> ...


Oh, that's what happened for me, but it worked for me..


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone , I want to know if the game works in wood 1.04 and please, post the link of download. I want play too!!


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pablo DS said:
			
		

> Hey everyone , I want to know if the game works in wood 1.04 and please, post the link of download. I want play too!!


Can't link to DS roms.


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 25, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Pablo DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,sorry...


----------



## stonegolem (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone have the actual cartridge ?

I think game FPS drops a little bit when there are many monsters on same screen. (just a little bit, but still visible). Can anyone confirm this issue ?

I will be a little bit sad if same frame rate drop thing happens on my original cartridge.


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 25, 2010)

the rom freezes and looping after assignature...
what the solution??


----------



## TestedInVN (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the patch.

Patched game worked well on my original R4 with YSMenu and my Acekard2i with 1.6RC2.


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 25, 2010)

It's true, the patched version worked.
thanks everyone for intelligent!!!


----------



## YayMii (Apr 25, 2010)

Quickly, someone translate the game!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 25, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Quickly, someone translate the game!


DO IT! .... Seriously I'm stuck.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 25, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha... no.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBATemp go go go go!!!

the chinese version have already got chapter 1 done


----------



## DS1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm on it!

Wait! K.k...kk.. KOREAN?! Foiled again!!


----------



## YayMii (Apr 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the chinese version have already got chapter 1 done


WHY ISN'T THERE AN ENGLISH TRANSLATION THEN???
sadface


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

YayMii,
apparently, this game is a fan favourite in china and this dump came from china... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can imagine how much they love this game

we need noitora or psycoblaster (korean)


----------



## knl (Apr 25, 2010)

I doubt this will get a serious translation >_>


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 25, 2010)

did anyone get this to work on m3i0?


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah... would be great if someone made this work on m3 =(  my programming knowledge is limited to basic java xP


----------



## stonegolem (Apr 25, 2010)

I got my first freeze on Chapter 5 which means there might be other AP stuff.

by the way can anyone confirm any minor frame rate issues on crowded fights ? or is it only me ?

update:
forgot to mention that my game is already patched !
DSi - AceKard2i - AKAIO 1.6 rc2


----------



## xbry23 (Apr 25, 2010)

working for m3i w/ sakura?


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> working for m3i w/ sakura?


NO!


----------



## hoebo (Apr 25, 2010)

Can anyone translate this for me?


----------



## Thunderboyx (Apr 25, 2010)

This game is cool


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

how you guys getting such lovely screenshots? emulator?


----------



## hoebo (Apr 25, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> how you guys getting such lovely screenshots? emulator?



Nah, using a nice camera. /sarcasm
It's NO$GBA emu with the original rom.


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

hoebo said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... lame that it works on an emu but wont with my flashcart =(


----------



## hoebo (Apr 25, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> hoebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I do have an original r4 with wood but didn't even bother trying to play it on that since it's foreign and the comments say it doesn't work. Can anyone translate the picture please?


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 25, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> hoebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usually games with ap work on emulators than flashcarts..

i hate how you can run in this game while in the pc you have to wear your stupid bathrobe


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

hoebo said:
			
		

> Can anyone translate this for me?



well, i am not sure what it says, but he is asking u to get out, probably for attacking their warrior, so anyway, just follow maji to a twisted portal and carry.

edit: argh, now i am stuck at elinia with no idea where to go next...


----------



## hoebo (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you mrfatso. 
For people who cannot find the rom, go to somewhere you usually download roms from.
WinDS (emulator) is available on Google or Filetrip. (GBATemp dl site)


----------



## markvn (Apr 25, 2010)

Have someone already found out which file(s) the in-game text contains?
I really want to know, then I can start to translate the game


----------



## asaping3 (Apr 25, 2010)

hoebo said:
			
		

> Can anyone translate this for me?


Guard
How many times do I have to say?
I cannot let the dude disturbing Mr. Linnes(green text) go in!!

additionally,  left top text of second screen(=current position of map) means "Mining Camp"


----------



## ericling (Apr 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, where's the link for Chinese version?


----------



## markvn (Apr 25, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but if you all want a translation, why have nobody anwered my question? ^watch my last post^


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elixir, cant tell u that site because if that site has roms on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's against forum rules to link to any site with roms in there, even if it's the forum section


----------



## ericling (Apr 25, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ericling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=( I dun know the the site has roms on it. Oh fine. I will try to find out the site hehe.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got the patch then I cant find my Micro SD card reader it got lost yesterday...............


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 25, 2010)

EdIT: Found a help tread


----------



## mastergamer007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is there any1 who actually plays this game?

I play it in europe and sometimes in global

if any1here reads this message and plays maple plz reply

i rlly hope this game comes out in usa/europe soon

or a decent translation ofc


P.S. Need ... To ... Refrain ... Myself ... From ... Posting ... Romsite


----------



## koonghx (Apr 25, 2010)

I used the patch but my ttds is stuck when I tried to run it again.... the .sav seemed to be stucked.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

koonghx said:
			
		

> I used the patch but my ttds is stuck when I tried to run it again.... the .sav seemed to be stucked.



try use yasmenu


----------



## koonghx (Apr 25, 2010)

You mean ysmenu? Im using it. I used your patch and not the SUXXORS patch. But I still stuck at loading the game.


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

does the suxxors version work on m3? =\


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 25, 2010)

The Suxxors version seems to be as hard to find as a needle in a haystack. However, there is a patch (and prepatched version, apparently by iND) on the forums of a popular ROM site.


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 25, 2010)

would it be possible for someone to shoot me a pm? cant find for da life o' me =(


----------



## joseverdin10 (Apr 25, 2010)

Google: MapleStory DS - Anti Piracy Thread
for da crack.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 25, 2010)

OK, I get this is a popular series and everything, but is there really any point playing such a text heavy game in a language you can't understand?


----------



## Thunderboyx (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> OK, I get this is a popular series and everything, but is there really any point playing such a text heavy game in a language you can't understand?



That shows how much people like maple story


----------



## geokilla (Apr 25, 2010)

MapleStory! Time to steal my sister's DS!


----------



## VenomTSH (Apr 25, 2010)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope that a proper translation project starts.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 25, 2010)

joseverdin10 said:
			
		

> Google: MapleStory DS - Anti Piracy Thread
> for da crack.


Or you could go here...


----------



## Genowing (Apr 26, 2010)

No$GBA save wont work on my M3DS. How can I fix this?


----------



## xshoyz (Apr 26, 2010)

Genowing said:
			
		

> No$GBA save wont work on my M3DS. How can I fix this?



You might need to convert the save. Google 'DS Save Converter'.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohhhh yes I been waiting for this game! Does it work on AKAIO RC2 with/without the Crack?

PS: My 300th Post!


----------



## melvox (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought this game was scrapped! Anyways, I have to fight my daughter for my DS again!


----------



## TestedInVN (Apr 26, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Ohhhh yes I been waiting for this game! Does it work on AKAIO RC2 with/without the Crack?


It works on Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.6RC2 with the crack. Without the crack, it does not work.


----------



## kyogo (Apr 26, 2010)

This game is like a drug, I've been playing all night.. I'm not yet done with "Ivy the Kiwi?" and now I've got my hands full.


----------



## Pablo DS (Apr 26, 2010)

This game is in korean, but no matter because the game is medium to discover what to do and if you are stopped in a tree with draws don't desperate.
I make an order here but is impossible write in korean
I will give you a hint : the smallest line and the largest (with hmm... how can I right this : a tiny ball  ° after " ^| " line , don't use them in the code. Is useless...


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 26, 2010)

Pablo DS said:
			
		

> This game is in korean, but no matter because the game is medium to discover what to do and if you are stopped in a tree with draws don't desperate.
> I make an order here but is impossible write in korean
> I will give you a hint : the smallest line and the largest (with hmm... how can I right this : a tiny ball  ° after " ^| " line , don't use them in the code. Is useless...


They don't think it be like it is, but it do.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 26, 2010)

I might try this. The online version is pretty fun.


----------



## JoyConG (Apr 26, 2010)

Play the real thing instead of waiting for a translation.
Its free and doesn't have anti-piracy.
maplestory.nexon.net

I play it very regularly, lvl 135. Unless of course this version is more.. story driven?


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## DJ91990 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, I have been using the patch that Elixerdream has posted.
I am also using said patched ROM file on my Acekard2i that is running firmware AKAIO 1.6 RC2.
I am here to report that if your game has crashed on Chapter 5 then you are doing it wrong!
I am on Chapter 6 and I have NO PROBLEMS aside from in-game slowdown when there are WAY TO MANY OBJECTS ON SCREEN (A game engine flaw, not a patch or AP.)


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 26, 2010)

damn im stuck at the part where you need to insert words into the tree. ):


----------



## Zenith94 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, I just got done giving away all my stuff in my old maple story account since iam uninstalling it and now this lol.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Apr 26, 2010)

The hype for this game just died ;]


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know where else to ask, but...

Where's the shops?
I have all this money and extra gear, but can't find the shop to buy items/equip anywhere.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 26, 2010)

how do i save rather then quicksave?


----------



## Louisvanharten (Apr 26, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> how do i save rather then quicksave?


the game uses save-points (it's autosave)


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 26, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> how do i save rather then quicksave?


Fat guy with the Fairy Wings


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 26, 2010)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 27, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> I don't know where else to ask, but...
> 
> Where's the shops?
> I have all this money and extra gear, but can't find the shop to buy items/equip anywhere.



Talk to the old lady next to the fat guy.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 27, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome... Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, how bout them pig bags? (Paper bag with a pig on it.)


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Tekkin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so u know, those 2 are typically in the place with the moon symbol.

As for the pig bags, you use them on the flying pig


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 27, 2010)

has anyone at the stage where you need to put korean words inside the tree? im really stuck at this. help!!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 27, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> has anyone at the stage where you need to put korean words inside the tree? im really stuck at this. help!!!


This has been answered a few times...

I made an image with the answers here:





Bright glow is order, bright glow is time.
Time is a scale, the scale is the world.
World peace is kept by the Goddess' staff.

--------------------------------------------------

Time is a scale, the scale is the world.
Time is a cat, always uncertain.
Bright glow is order, bright glow is time.
World peace is kept by the Goddess' staff.
World revolves around money.


----------



## xshoyz (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm stuck at Timer.

I was able to beat him the first time, but then it makes you fight him again alone with more enemies, and I ran out of potions on the first one. The main problem is his laser attack, which seems unavoidable.


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone by chance know the opening song to the game? It's really catchy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 28, 2010)

what kind of game is maplestory??


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 28, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> what kind of game is maplestory??



2D side-scrolling hack and slash rpg with some platforming action, in a nutshell.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 28, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Hyborix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit!! Thanks for doing this! seriously thanks!

The warrior character I guess randomly and I was right though, but this is also useful cause I can use it for other characters.


----------



## Acenima (Apr 29, 2010)

this game is awesome!


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Apr 29, 2010)

Does this work on R4i? I heard not, but now there is a patch. Please answer.


----------



## marooko (May 1, 2010)

.....


----------



## Sabata (May 3, 2010)

Rhcpmikey said:
			
		

> Does this work on R4i? I heard not, but now there is a patch. Please answer.



I too would like to inquire about said patch.

If anyone gets some links, that'd be nice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

Beta version of English Translation patch released. http://gbatemp.net/t224617-maplestory-patch-release-thread


----------

